# Pedigree Bengal for Farm Rehome (Lincolnshire)



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

*NB *"Farm" = 'rural area', a place that has limited traffic and plenty of space to roam. Not necessarily a farm and he will NOT be sold as a farm cat. He needs a home aswell as space!

Hello everyone,

I have a 2 year old neutered male brown spotted Bengal cat. He's absolutely gorgeous, he's the absolute perfect picture of physical health (despite a minor heart murmur, that shouldn't effect him for a long time, if at all).

His name is Arry (Junglefire Aragorn of Eriador!) and Arry needs a new forever home in a rural area (something similar to a farm) where he can be free to roam around as much as he wants without any danger of traffic, meow and yell as loud as he wants too at all hours, and urinate wherever he darn well pleases.

Me and my Dad adopted Arry with his ladyfriend Rosie from a breeder who was retiring, and thus adopting out her animals. We took both as we couldn't bare to split them up. They were kept in outdoor pens, so adjusting to flat-life was always going to take time. Rosie adjusted perfectly, she's absolutely wonderful. Arry is not.

He is extremely stressed at being kept indoors, he's paranoid and terrified of everything. He still acts entirely like a Tom despite being definitely neutered! He urinates in windows (and he's litter trained! when not marking he'll use the litter tray, and he'll always poop in it! he's actually very tidy...), outside doors, all over the sofa and cushions. Anywhere. He also yowls ridiculously loudly a lot of the night, and since we live in an apartment block it's not great. He paces up and down everywhere, aswell.

Ultimately he is not happy. We are not happy. It's effecting our other two cats quality of life (having to keep them all locked out of certain areas, etc) and it's effecting ours. It is extremely stressful for everyone involved, and I'm sure all three cats pick up on this. On top of all this we live in rented accommodation, and the smell of cat urine is going to be difficult to get rid of. Plus me and my Dad are looking for (separate) accommodation soon and neither of us can face taking him with us into a new place that he will simply wreck.

We have had him for nearly a year now and tried literally everything. Behavioural adjustments, food adjustments, various medications, Feliway, etc, etc. Absolutely nothing works. We took him into the vet and she had no options for us, he is just behaviourally a bit wonky and I don't think it's healthy for anyone keeping him here.

So, Arry needs somewhere he can be a (mostly) outdoor cat. I disagree with keeping outdoor cats as a rule, but knowing Arry like I do I cannot see any other option where he would be happy and healthy. I should note that he is NOT aggressive! He has never been aggressive, he's actually a bit of a whiny baby. Once a blue moon he does come and cuddle up on the sofa and he'll roll over onto his back and purr constantly. He's absolutely lovely for about 5% of the time, which is making this all so much more difficult.

I do think he'd benefit from having a house he can get to know, so he can happily go between indoors and outdoors. He does have a bit of a thing for nice comfy pillows and duvets, like most cats. He just needs to be able to get outdoors when he needs too.

I know this will probably be a bit of a stretch, but I'm really hoping to be able to find the perfect home for him. I genuinely think once he's settled into an indoor/outdoor home, he will quite happily come into a house and settle down with owners and come for cuddles.

A few pointers on him!

- He is NOT microchipped at the moment, but I will be getting him done before he goes anywhere.
- He'll be fully vaccinated against everything (incl. Feline Leukaemia) 
- We will happily let him go with his medication (we have Zylkene and Calmex) to help him settle a little easier. 
- We don't have any bedding/ bowls for him to go with as these are also used by my other cats.
- He does get along with my two cats (a male kitten, adult female, both neutered). 
- He's on a wet food/ biscuit mixed diet at the moment, but he's really not that fussy, he'll eat anything.

Please contact me if you think you can help, or put me in contact with someone who can help! We are in Stamford, Lincs but can travel (within reason) and there is a £100 adoption fee to pay for his final vet check-ups, boosters and microchip.

Like I said he's an absolutely gorgeous cat (will post photos shortly!) and for at least 5% of the time has a gorgeous personality to match!

You can message me here or at me email: [email protected]

Thank you, 
Sam


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

Photos:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Kherrigan, Arry looks gorgeous and sounds lovely! I think it is understandable he is unhappy living in a flat with no outdoor access and several other cats. I am not surprised he is spraying everywhere and yowling in frustration at his situation, poor fellow. 

I agree you are doing the right thing re-homing him, but please, please don't let him go to a farm. Most farm cats are not regarded as pets but as working cats who are there to keep the mice and rats down, and are more or less left to get on with it. The fact Arry is a pedigree would be neither here nor there. 

Many farm cats are given a meal once a day, but expected to survive on catching prey the rest of the time. I would be concerned that Arry might not get any veterinary treatment he needed promptly, which would be essential if his heart murmur gave him problems. 

Also, tbh, I really can't see any farmer being willing to pay you £100 to take Arry on. He would expect Arry to come 'free of charge'. Sorry. 

The sort of cats that often get re-homed from Shelters as farm cats are feral or semi-feral cats who have not been socialised to live with humans, and are used to fending for themselves. Many of them actually dislike close contact with humans. At the Shelter I help run we have homed quite a few cats like this to farms and stables, and they have been fine. But not cats like Arry, unless they were so wild and unmanageable there was no chance of them living in a home. (which from what you say is not the case with him). 

I think you need to look for a home for Arry in a quietish rural area, where he would be safe going out, and choose an adopter who has only one other cat, perhaps a laid back female. But I would recommend you definitely don't allow him to be adopted by someone who has more than a couple of cats, absolutely no males, otherwise it is likely Arry's indoor spraying will continue.
And of course outdoor access is a must!

Tbh, the safest bet would be to re-home Arry as an only cat, but I know this is very hard, as I have tried it myself with one of mine.

I appreciate Arry is a pedigree Bengal, but in the circumstances (needing a specific kind of home for him) I am afraid you are restricting your "market" considerably by asking £100 as a re-homing fee. Even Shelters only ask about £50 (for either pedigree or moggy), and that is to cover vets fees as well as microchipping.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Hi Kherrigan, Arry looks gorgeous and sounds lovely! I think it is understandable he is unhappy living in a flat with no outdoor access and several other cats. I am not surprised he is spraying everywhere and yowling in frustration at his situation, poor fellow.
> 
> I agree you are doing the right thing re-homing him, but please, please don't let him go to a farm. Most farm cats are not regarded as pets but as working cats who are there to keep the mice and rats down, and are more or less left to get on with it. The fact Arry is a pedigree would be neither here nor there.
> 
> ...


Hello!!

Don't worry, I didn't mean to sell him as a farm cat! I just mean he needs a bit of open space, even if it's just a house down a quiet lane that backs onto a field or something. Just somewhere rural. I will be thoroughly checking folks who are interested just to make sure he's going to a good home, since ultimately it's not really his fault and he is an amazing cat and we love him to pieces!

I understand about the higher asking price and will try and lower it, it does genuinely depend on our vets bills (£30 consultation only! plus vaccinations and chipping ) We don't exactly want money for him (his pedigree is all but meaningless to us, really) I just want to make sure he's healthy/ protected, and not going to some collector etc (that may just be paranoia from reptile classfields though, people do become hoarders for free rehomes!)

I definitely do think a single female-cat home would be good for him, but it's just finding that  plus a female cat that will put up with him! 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple of questions for you.

Have you spoken to the breeder you had him from to see if she can help you? Have you spoken to the Junglefire breeder too? She will have been the person who originally bred him, and will I'm sure, want to help.

I'm guessing he was used as a stud cat, and sometimes, these will continue to spray after neutering. I'd suggest that letting a Bengal out is not a good idea as they roam very, very far and are a catastrophe to local wildlife as they're so good at hunting. A boy previously used as a stud who has enough hormones left to be a prolific sprayer, will likely still search for females, meaning he will roam much further and will likely get into fights with other males.

Have you tried a Supreleron chip with him? These are excellent at changing the hormones.

If you were prepared to try him in new accommodation, I'd suggest a Tardak injection just before you go. Normally, with a massive sprayer who is to be rehomed, breeders should get the Tardak injection at the time of neutering. This, coupled with a complete change of environment, normally leads to a cat who doesn't spray at all. It normally makes their personalities much better too.

Have you discussed these options with your vet?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry you need to rehome Arry but it does sound as though he needs to be able to go out! You have been honest about his behaviour but that could all change if he was in the right environment with outside space a hone that has a nice cat run would probably be perfect or a large cat proofed garden. I do hope he will get a home that will suit both owner and Arry! I wish you both the best.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You say " he's paranoid and terrified of everything." I don't think this sounds like an ideal cat for outside, indoors-with-a-run perhaps would be better? I agree with Carly when she says "letting a Bengal out is not a good idea as they roam very, very far and are a catastrophe to local wildlife". Perhaps get a second opinion from your vet or a different vet based, on what Carly suggests?

If the breeder can't help - her website still looks quite active - then you could try the breed rescue e.g. 
The Bengal Cat Club 2011 Website: Home of the Bengals in the UK and Worldwide:http://www.bengalcatclub.co.uk/

Bengal Cat Helpline, Advice, Rescue, Behaviour, rehoming, Behavior

Bengal Cat Club GB


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

Going to bunch up these replies all in one  

@carly87 - I did contact the breeder back in May, and she suggested things such as Feliway, Calmex, etc. All of which I tried! She was very helpful but unfortunately none of the options have worked. I also contacted her again yesterday just to update her and to see if there was anyone that could take him, and she suggested getting into contact with the GB Bengal Cat Club, as they may be able to help with advertising to people who deal more specifically with Bengals. 

The Supreleron Chip and Tardak Injection are two things I have never heard of, but I'll be going to do some research on them now! The vet never mentioned either of these things, she simply said to try a behaviourist and that he may just be a bit wonky forever :\ Not that helpful! 

@Soozi Thank you very much! A large garden or run would also be brilliant for him, it's just finding somewhere!

@Jonescat I suppose 'paranoid' isn't really the term, he's nervous of people, but his problems almost stem from being overconfident RE: the other male cats in the area (which we unfortunately have a LOT of around here, apparently no one keeps their cats indoors :\) Thank you for the links though, I will check them out  

Our last ditch effort today was to try how he'd react to a harness, so that we could at least walk him outside and tire him out, but the stress of trying to get it on him and the fact that he freaked out so badly that I think everyone came out injured, that definitely didn't work.

I really wish we owned a house with a garden where we could build a run (as we would happily do so!) but me and my Dad currently rent an apartment, and soon I'll be moving out and ending up in a very urban area and without a garden, so we have no option for that either 

Thank you for all your replies and advice!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vets won't normally suggest these as they're new to many of them and very rarely used by anyone other than very conscientious breeders. Please don't give up until you've tried these though as they really work incredibly well. I'd try Supreleron while you're still in your current environment, then if things don't calm down, give him the Tardak the day of or the day before the move to the new place. Do check with your vet whether both can be used together though, as it's normally one or the other with breeders.

A behaviourist is unlikely to solve this as the problem, I think, stems from his studmuffin days of breeding. Sometimes they just don't settle down after neutering without the chemical help.

I contacted his original breeder today to see if I could help you get him placed, but she unfortunately has no room. She says she'll have a chat with the lady you had him from though, to see if they can find a way of helping you.

Bengal cat club is a great place to start too, as they'll have lots of experience.

Please don't give up just yet. Use us to bounce ideas off, and we'll do our best to help you solve the dilemma.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Vets won't normally suggest these as they're new to many of them and very rarely used by anyone other than very conscientious breeders. Please don't give up until you've tried these though as they really work incredibly well. I'd try Supreleron while you're still in your current environment, then if things don't calm down, give him the Tardak the day of or the day before the move to the new place. Do check with your vet whether both can be used together though, as it's normally one or the other with breeders.
> 
> A behaviourist is unlikely to solve this as the problem, I think, stems from his studmuffin days of breeding. Sometimes they just don't settle down after neutering without the chemical help.
> 
> ...


I wish this was the first time I've looked for help, but I've been trying for a year  I love him to pieces and even my Dad is going to be gutted to see him go.

We will keep trying as much as we can bare, I unfortunately suffer with a fair few mental health problems that mean the stress and anxiety of everything is really causing problems for everyone!

He also only ever bred once! He was only 18 months old when adopted :')) hardly a stud muffin, no matter how much he thinks he is


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really doesn't matter to them unfortunately. Some boys turn into hormonal hooligans before breeding, some never do. It's nothing to do with how many females they've bred unfortunately.

Do look into Supreleron and Tardak before you do anything permanent as they may enable you to keep him yourself.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Really doesn't matter to them unfortunately. Some boys turn into hormonal hooligans before breeding, some never do. It's nothing to do with how many females they've bred unfortunately.
> 
> Do look into Supreleron and Tardak before you do anything permanent as they may enable you to keep him yourself.


Are these drugs for male cats only Carly?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never heard of Tardak being used on girls, but Supreleron certainly is. It's actually used to stop calling if a cat needs to mature or wait a long time before breeding.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

@Carly87 I don't suppose you can advise on how much these treatments would cost? And how often they need using? I've looked both up online and can find rather limited information on them. I saw somewhere that Tardak needs multiple injections, but it's £80 just for a single one!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Supreleron can be effective for up to 3 years, but the average is about 2. The chip is roughly about £70.

I don't know much about Tardak as I haven't had to use it myself given that I've just taken on my first stud about a year ago, but the breeders I know have only needed one injection, with a very rare case of a second 6 weeks later. The change of environment is really key for Tardak to work though.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Supreleron can be effective for up to 3 years, but the average is about 2. The chip is roughly about £70.
> 
> I don't know much about Tardak as I haven't had to use it myself given that I've just taken on my first stud about a year ago, but the breeders I know have only needed one injection, with a very rare case of a second 6 weeks later. The change of environment is really key for Tardak to work though.


Alright well I will have a chat with my vet options, and talk to potential new owners about these options for him aswell. Unfortunately I think he's crossed his final line with me, after a year of stress and anxiety I just don't think I'll be able to appreciate him even if his behaviour does settle.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He looks such a beautiful cat so I'm sorry that you have reached the point of no return. I very rarely agree with anyone finding their cat a new home but I do feel your boy will improve with more outdoor space and freedom! If it were my cat I would give the drug a chance but I'm not you. I just hope you find him the home he craves.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sad to see that you've reached that point despite advice to keep trying. I really hope the breeder is able to help you in that case.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Sad to see that you've reached that point despite advice to keep trying. I really hope the breeder is able to help you in that case.


No need to sound so hostile.

If I thought the drug would 100% work then possibly, but multiple places have said that the behaviour would not stop even on this drug as it's a learned behavioural urge and not necessarily a testosterone fuelled thing*. Also, I'm not sure how I'd feel about keeping such a horribly miserable cat and just drugging him to make him calm when he could be much happier and medication free elsewhere. Surely you can agree there.

* Especially since Arry is neutered anyway and it's not definitively a testosterone thing that's causing his problems. He displays multiple stereotypical behaviours that are signs of psychological damage and deeply ingrained behavioural problems, that will not be helped by locking him in a flat and drugging him every so often.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't mean to sound hostile, but I'd ask you to refrane from doing the same. You make it sound like I am advising you to drug your cat into insensibility when in reality, what I'm suggesting is no different to a human female having the human implant in her arm to stop her being able to fall pregnant. It really is no different to that.

You've mentioned that you're moving, so I'm assuming that, once you and your dad aren't living in the same flat any more, there will be more space for him, and maybe even a garden that you can cat proof.

You say his behaviours are indicative of psychological damage, but from the little I've seen on this thread, it sounds as though spraying, together with a misinformed vet, ar ehte main problems here, and that doesn't scream psychological to me.

Look, what it comes down to is this. If you've decided to rehome your cat, then that's entirely your decision. The bit I don't understand is why you carried on the conversation re drugs, advice, cost etc, if you never planned to follow it up anyway. I'm genuinely not trying to push your buttons here. As I say, it's your right to rehome your cat, and I actually can understand why you want to do it if the spraying is that bad, but it's just difficult for me to understand comments like "we'll be heartbroken when he goes" alongiside the idea that you don't want to try what breeders are telling you has a really good success rate.

To end, again I'll say that I'm genuinely not trying to rub you up the wrong way, and if I can be of any further help in either sorting out his problems or getting him into a good home, then do let me know. Do be aware that the likelihood of someone rehoming a prolific sprayer is very low though. Combine that with the Bengal's high energy temperament and you may have a struggle which is why I advise you to go down the pedigree breeder or cat club route.

All the best of luck.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kherrigan, not wanting to upset you, but just to add that Carly does make a good point about Arry's prolific spraying being a big stumbling block to re-homing him successfully. It really would be better to try fresh options to get this issue under control before you put Arry up for rehoming. 

At present you are in a Catch 22 situation :- if you do the decent thing and are honest with prospective adopters about his spraying they won't want him. (Few people would I'm afraid). If you are not upfront and he gets adopted, the chances are he will spray in his new home (especially if there is another cat there), and will then be returned to you, or worse still, passed on again. I have known cats with such behavioural problems go through a number of owners until they end up in Shelters.

So for that reason alone I think it would be worth trying the Supreleron implant, if the vet will agree to prescribe it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kherrigan said:


> No need to sound so hostile.
> 
> If I thought the drug would 100% work then possibly, but multiple places have said that the behaviour would not stop even on this drug as it's a learned behavioural urge and not necessarily a testosterone fuelled thing*. Also, I'm not sure how I'd feel about keeping such a horribly miserable cat and just drugging him to make him calm when he could be much happier and medication free elsewhere. Surely you can agree there.
> 
> * Especially since Arry is neutered anyway and it's not definitively a testosterone thing that's causing his problems. He displays multiple stereotypical behaviours that are signs of psychological damage and deeply ingrained behavioural problems, that will not be helped by locking him in a flat and drugging him every so often.


If you are really not happy with the replies here then why not pop into your Vet and discuss the problem and see what they advise! You must admit it's a huge ask to get anyone to take your cat while he is like this! so talk to the Vet and go from there. Your cat is a little person in his own right and deserves whatever help there is on offer, please think about it at least and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

I am going to be honest with anyone who is adopting him since I want him to go to a home where he will be happy, not just to another home where he will be miserable and making his new owner miserable. I do think a few environmental adjustments will fix most of his needs and problems, and he simply needs to go to a home that will be able to supply those adjustments and take a bit of time and care with him. 

I realise this will limit my chances, but I'm really not willing to let him go just anywhere.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Kherrigan, you mentioned he has issues with other male cats in the area. Can you elaborate more on that? Is he aggressive when you let him out? I am in a rural area backing onto fields and woods with a microchip cat flap and one female cat, however I have neighbours and there are many cats about, so it sounds like it would be a no go for your boy.


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> Hi Kherrigan, you mentioned he has issues with other male cats in the area. Can you elaborate more on that? Is he aggressive when you let him out? I am in a rural area backing onto fields and woods with a microchip cat flap and one female cat, however I have neighbours and there are many cats about, so it sounds like it would be a no go for your boy.


He is never aggressive towards the male cats, no!

Our female bengal will quite literally launch herself at the French door windows when another cat walks past, but Arry just tends to pace and meow loudly. He managed to escape once and was gone for a few days, but there wasn't a scratch on him, so I can only presume he wasn't fighting.

That said I cannot guarantee he won't be aggressive, as I've never really seen him around other boys. It seems he just wants to patrol his territory, roam around and spray outdoors, not sure he's testosterone pumped enough for fighting (plus he's a massive baby).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you thinking of offering Arry a home Rebecca?


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I am thinking of it. I need to re-read the information and think about it properly though. I wouldn't want to offer him a home if it wasn't definitely the right thing for us all.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello,

I've given this a lot of thought and done some research, and I don't think I can offer the kind of environment this lovely boy needs. I'm concerned about the cats in the area, and I am concerned about him roaming and getting run over, as whilst I am in a semi rural area backing onto miles of fields and woods, to the front of me is a few cul de sacs, and 1/2 a mile away there is a main road. He sounds like the kind of cat that would want to roam far and wide, so I think he would be better of somewhere very rural, or in a cat proofed garden or run.

I am sad to come to this decision, as I can well imagine what a loving and rewarding pet he would be given the time and attention he needs.

Best of luck getting a good home for him, and if you need help with his behaviour in the meantime, I am sure you will get good advice on the behaviour forum.

Fingers crossed someone at the bengal breeder club can help you x


----------



## Kherrigan (May 7, 2014)

That's okay!  thanks anyways.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Rebecca, Arry may be better going to a home where he can have restricted access to the outdoors, either a cat proofed garden or a large run, off the house. It is true that Bengals are often great wanderers, an acquaintance of mine let her Bengal out to roam and the cat was found half a mile away.  

Also as I believe Carly pointed out, Bengals can be very aggressive to other cats, as well as being prolific hunters, so again not ideal for free roaming. . 

I do hope you manage to find him somewhere suitable.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I know a few Bengal farm cats, they were completely unsuitable house cats even with an enclosure, probably because of the way their original breeders housed as kittens.

The owners fixed the paddock fences so the cats can't get out, they sleep in the barn, still get loads of human attention and are much happier cats now. 
An extreme situation and one the breeder gave a great deal of thought to, they went on a trial run and it worked out brilliantly for the cats.


----------



## gozzi (Feb 8, 2015)

Kherrigan said:


> He is never aggressive towards the male cats, no!
> 
> Our female bengal will quite literally launch herself at the French door windows when another cat walks past, but Arry just tends to pace and meow loudly. He managed to escape once and was gone for a few days, but there wasn't a scratch on him, so I can only presume he wasn't fighting.
> 
> That said I cannot guarantee he won't be aggressive, as I've never really seen him around other boys. It seems he just wants to patrol his territory, roam around and spray outdoors, not sure he's testosterone pumped enough for fighting (plus he's a massive baby).


Out of interest did you ever manage to re-home your bengal? 
Did he settle down a bit and become more suitable for your home?
Some of the personality traits that you mention he is displaying are interesting to me as I have his mother - Junglefire Ravenclaw. She came to me last summer and used to scream the house down, attack my curtains and was marking (various locations around the house)...

Some of this was I think due to the residual smell of my previous rather large male cat who lived with me for years before he was knocked down and the sight of the neighbour's cats wondering past her window (in the month before I started letting her outside). It has taken a lot of trial and biological washing powder (removes the smell of marking more effectively than expensive products) to deal with that side of things. I had a policy of ignoring her when she was excessively noisy and now she knows how to behave - most of the time.
Even though she is small - she has no fear of other cats and does stand-off against and sometimes chase much larger cats who come into her garden. I suspect that is another trait that she has passed to your bengal.
I do find that good exercise has also had a huge impact on her behaviour - I like to race her up and down the garden at least once a day (she mainly does this by herself now) before she comes in for a sleep/ before I leave the house for the day...


----------

